# Sandhill Crane



## cheerdad (Nov 11, 2011)

anybody have any sandhill crane recipes or cooking tips they would like to share?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Soak in butter milk and fry like chicken. It's been a long time but I used to eat them pretty often in my younger years.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

jerky jerky jerky


----------



## oldpro (Jul 8, 2009)

Remove the membrane on the breast and everything around the wing joint that is gristle. Salt and pepper, and douse with olive oil. Cook over high heat on the grill like you would a steak Do not overcook. Rare or medium rare at most. You will have a hard time telling this is not beef.


----------



## 180gc (Jul 18, 2006)

breast em out and marinate in olive oil, onion and mccormicks steak seasoning over night in fridge. then cook it in a non stick skillet on high. 30-45 SECONDS. it will be rare and taste like a steak.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We used to simmer the bird in water with onion, celery, parsley and salt/cayenne until the meat got tender and then pick the meat and use it and the stock for a gumbo. It was really good.


----------



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

We breasted it out, then I pot roasted mine in the Lipton Onion soup mix. Tried baking em in the oven, but the legs are stringy and a pain in the butt to eat.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

It's good breasted out, cut into strips and chicken fried. Our go to way was to put the breast, on the bone, in a roasting bag with potatoes, onions, carrots and garlic and roast it just like a beef roast.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't shoot them anymore if one of my dogs is there. They will peck a dogs eyes out if you wing one. They know what they are doing...


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Crane Ka-bobs. Cut breasts into chunks ( 1-1 1/2" chunks) inject each chunk with Tony Chacheres Cajun butter marinade. Skewer meat, pineapple chunks, yellow bell peppers, purple onion, mushrooms, zuccinni and Chappel hill sausage. Pour the rest of marinade not injected over your skewers and let sit for 20- 30 minutes. sprinkle skewers with Tony's seasoning and grill on the pit. DO NOT overcook or the meat will be tough. You want the meat to be medium rare. this recipe is also good for goose,duck,dog cat, whatever.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

My buddy and I made some kabobs ^^ a couple days ago and they were awesome! Cut into skewerable pieces. Marinade for 2 hrs in soy sauce, 2 cloves of fresh garlic, brown sugar, and pineapple juice. Next cut zucinni, squash, red onion, and bell pepper and make skewers. We also made a Spicy Southwest baste: put in pot and boil 1/2 cup beef broth, stick of butter, clove of garlic, tblspn of cilantro, 1/4 cup of white vinegar, half of a lime (let boil in and take out when its done), and a serrano pepper quartered long ways (do the same as lime). Simmer for 30 minutes and use baste when on the grill. Dont overcook and enjoy!


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

My favorite...

breast them out and clean them. Throw breasts in a zip lock bag with worcestershire sauce with montreal steak seasoning for a couple hours. Then throw that bad boy on the grill! If you like more seasoning you can throw on more before you put it on the grill. And like said before...do not overcook. and watch out for bbs!


----------

